# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  ARI, humanoid robot, PAL Robotics, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - PAL Robotics

Home page - pal-robotics.com/robots/ari

----------


## Airicist

PAL Robotics - ARI at Smart City Expo World Congress 2019

Dec 4, 2019




> Our newest expressive platform focused on HMI!

----------


## Airicist2

PAL Robotics | ARI Robot for EU Project SHAPES

Feb 25, 2022




> ARI is now ready to start Phase 4 of the Pilots at Clinica Humana (Mallorca, Spain) as part of SHAPES project, where multiple Digital Solutions from different partners have been integrated onto the robot: face recognition, voice interaction, emotion recognition, and videocall, to name a few.
> Thanks to all this the robot is able to provide reminders to older adults, fill in the daily menu, play games, monitor temperature, do videocalls, and more!
> 
> More about project SHAPES: https://shapes2020.eu

----------

